
Slack’s desktop app now launches 33% faster, uses 50% less memory - cpeterso
https://venturebeat.com/2019/07/22/slacks-desktop-app-now-launches-33-faster-uses-50-less-memory/
======
miohtama
Is there any real information how this was achieved? Is it a custom build of
Electron or something else?

